# Clearance Sale at the Furniture Warehouse



## SketchUp Guru (9 Nov 2007)

-----------


----------



## Philly (9 Nov 2007)

Fantastic, Dave!
Love the reflections in the glass. How long did this take to render?
Cheers
Philly


----------



## SketchUp Guru (9 Nov 2007)

Thanks Philly. That was around 4 hours of rendering time. It runs in the background though so the computer isn't tied up that whole time. Ray tracing is available and it is faster but BiMLT is supposed to be better if you can wait for it. It's been running all night while I slept and is better now.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (9 Nov 2007)

-------------------


----------



## Newbie_Neil (9 Nov 2007)

Hi Dave

Wow, your SU skills are awesome.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## SketchUp Guru (9 Nov 2007)

Newbie_Neil":1k4uscav said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Wow, your SU skills are awesome.
> 
> ...



Thank you Neil. I wish my woodworking skills were a tenth of what I can do in SketchUp. I've got so much furniture drawn for plans, I'll never live long enough to build it all. :roll:


----------



## Calpol (9 Nov 2007)

That looks awesome buddy! Why not sell some plans if you're not gonna be able to make them?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Nov 2007)

Calpol":37n1wjvl said:


> That looks awesome buddy! Why not sell some plans if you're not gonna be able to make them?



Thank you. I'd love to sell some plans but unfortunately most of them aren't mine to sell.

Here's another view of that coffee table.


----------



## lucky9cat (20 Nov 2007)

Wow! That's fantastic. I didn't realise it wasn't a photograph until I got halfway through the tread  .

Truly amazing stuff.

Ted


----------

